

Rate our App: Briquette for Mac - a new, native Mac Campfire client - ddagradi
http://briquetteapp.com/

======
msisk6
Nice. A couple of us at G5 are giving it a try. We like the reply feature and
left sidebar showing all the rooms.

A few issues: at some point the font size in my reply text field got too small
to read. And several times I got the spinning beach ball. I'd like to be able
to resize the right-hand column with the names of folks in the room, too.

Overall, though, I'd have to say I like it.

Just shoot me an email and I can send you more feedback from the rest of the
team next week.

~~~
brettbender
Yes, we've known (and been enraged by) the font-size changing bug as well. Not
sure what the deal is with the beachball you've gotten intermittently, but
there are a few updates in the pipe (waiting on App store review process). One
of them allows you to resize the left column to your heart's delight, as well
as fixing the strange styling issues in the message box when pasting rich-
text. After the update, you should no longer be able to inadvertently change
the style of text presented in the message box.

------
ddagradi
It's still relatively early in development, but we're excited for our 1.0
release, and there are a ton of new features in the pipeline! It's built in
MacRuby (a very fun experiment!) and uses 37signals' API, as opposed to
scraping their web content.

Here's a few promo codes for the first ones to get to the thread :)

X77L3REXW9RL

7H97F4F7TRAM

W4LAAHKRTT7F

XKP7HYWN7KHR

L4JMW6ENWWE4

~~~
strmpnk
Awesome. I'll definitely give this one a spin at the office.

